# Macro mixture



## John Starkey (6 Aug 2010)

Hi all got home from hospital today after a minor op and a three day stay due to excessive bleeding,i took a few macro shots on tuesday before i went in so thought i would load them up for you to see,as i am very bored sat in the chair,

















regards ,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Aug 2010)

John, I  reckon you'd love the MPE 65mm! your doing great without it, but i guess youd do the lens some justice. you could get a cheap flash to allow you to shoot at f8-11 to get some even sharper images.

get well soon mate. i'm still in italy with a tooth abscess   ( theres no crying smiley)


----------



## samc (6 Aug 2010)

great shots john. makes me want to get a macro lens  

get well soon from me too


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2010)

Hows the hell did you get this one?!?!? I'd say enter it in the BBC countryfile photo comp, but I'd have no chance of winning if you did that!





Sam


----------



## George Farmer (7 Aug 2010)

Great shots, John.  

Was that hover fly in hover mode?  If not then that's incredible!


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Aug 2010)

They're incredible John, you should be very proud of your progression in such a short time. Get well soon buddy.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Aug 2010)

amazing captures buddy. you should be proud of it  
which lens you used could you please remind me?


----------



## John Starkey (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone,viktor i use a canon 100mm 2.8 is L macro lens,
regards,
john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Aug 2010)

Nice work me old bean! Love the colors if the 1st shot. Macro mania these days on the forum.

Good work John, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## chump54 (7 Aug 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Hows the hell did you get this one?!?!? I'd say enter it in the BBC countryfile photo comp...
> Sam


I'll second that. amazing picture!

Chris


----------



## Garuf (7 Aug 2010)

Fantastic, John, all the best with your recovery. 

Gareth.


----------



## JamesM (8 Aug 2010)

Woah, John, these are well cool mate. And get well soon bud!


----------



## peti44 (8 Aug 2010)

Amazing shots!


----------



## John Starkey (8 Aug 2010)

Hi all,thanks for the nice remarks and the good wishes,to be honest i feel really crap today,i had extra anastetic because they cleaned my sineces out too and and i was really sick in the night and i feel sick right now    ,cant wait to feel myself again,
regards,
john.

ps i cant be bothered to look up spelling today   .


----------



## FishBeast (9 Aug 2010)

love your work! Would love to know some of your settings for these shots


----------



## John Starkey (9 Aug 2010)

FishBeast said:
			
		

> love your work! Would love to know some of your settings for these shots



These are the settings i use but i am not saying there are set in stone,taking pics is about trying different settings and such like but the beauty of digital is if they turn out rubbish you just delete them and try again,here is some of my settings,

For blurred backgrounds (BOKEH) i use a small apeture normally the lenses smallest which in my case is f/2.8,this will blur the background nicely,i will shoot in manual mostly,but i do use AV quite a bit which if you select the apeture the camera will set the shutter speed,if you want everything in focus then use a larger apeture of something between f/8 right up to f16,with f11 being most camera bodies sweet spot,i also use AWB,and spot metering for macro only,i will also add dont forget the higher the f/ number the longer your shutter will stay open so if you are hand holding a macro lens without IS it will be harder to get a sharp shot unless you very steady hands, 

hope that helps you a bit 
regards,
john.


----------

